# Home stereo setup



## camjones1708 (May 24, 2011)

My dad has an ancient stereo with some old speakers to go with it and im considering setting up some speakers that he can control from his phone. I want to get an airport express and some new outdoor speakers for him and i'm trying to find a way for him to be able to play itunes music on his old stereo. He has it wired to to other speakers in the family room which i would like to get on as well. I'm thinking a budget of $300 dollars give or take some on how much my brother will put in. If you guys could help me brainstorm that would be great I don't know much about this stuff. Here is a pair of speakers that I've found while doing a little bit of research.

Audio Australia

Thanks in advance.


----------



## camjones1708 (May 24, 2011)

What we previously have are a sansui quartz synthesizer stereo receiver s-x500, a pioneer graphic equalizer sg-750, and two jbl speakers and the two speakers in the family room are bose model 100. I don't know how he has them all connected but just throw me suggestions or questions and I'll tell you what I know. Thanks again guys he's getting annoyed with having to use his little iPod speakers all the time.


----------

